# fuel tank removal



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

I am thinking of removing the fuel tank to look inside to see if there are any foreign substances, mainly water, and wonder if an easy thing to accomplish ? The reason I want to do this is because I still get a stumble once in a while and it seems to happen when the fuel level is low. 
ITs a 1987 d21 se v6


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Have you tried adding a few bottles of Dry Gas? 

One bottle per tank; after a few tanks, the water should be gone.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you can talk a few friends into coming over, its easier to pull the bed off..


----------



## marc780 (Sep 6, 2007)

You have to undo the tank strap bolts enough so you can reach up and unclip the fuel pump hoses and connector. Then you need to unscrew the big hose clamp on the fuel filler connection, at whichever end is easier to reach, and pull that hose off. Then just lower the tank all the way. Of course its a good idea to get the tank as low on fuel as you can before you do this - when its empty its really not heavy at all.
If the truck has a whole lot of miles why not change the fuel pump if you are going to all this trouble? Mine lasted about 180,000 before it quit.


----------



## Pollentrix (Aug 26, 2019)

Are the fuel pump have access through the top?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pollentrix said:


> Are the fuel pump have access through the top?


Only if you lift the bed out of the way. Some find it easier to unbolt the bed, disconnect the fuel filler hose and wiring, lift the bed and move it back on the frame, exposing the top of the fuel tank and sender. Others prefer to lower the tank out from the bottom.


----------

